# Microwaved roux



## JustJoel (Sep 10, 2018)

Roux is basically a sauce, so I thought this forum to be appropriate.

I’ve made roux in a microwave, but it was literally decades ago, when microwaves topped out at 600 to 800 watts. It was grainy, and a PITA, believe it or not! And I followed Barbara Kafka’s instructions to the letter. (I wish she, or someone else, would update her microwave book to reflect improvements in the microwave.)

Have any of you been successful making roux in a modern microwave? A dark roux for gumbo?


----------



## caseydog (Sep 10, 2018)

I have made a roux in a conventional oven, and it took forever. I still make mine on the stovetop, which means dedicating 30 minutes of undivided attention if you are making a dark roux for something like gumbo. 

I have never even heard of making a roux in the microwave. If I want to make a gumbo without taking the time to make a roux, I just buy the roux at Kroger. It is not as good, IMO, but it works. You have to put the jar of roux in a pot of simmering water for a good hour, if you want to get it out of the jar. It is like semi-hard concrete right off the shelf. 

So, my advice would be to pour yourself a big glass of wine, and stand over a cast-iron pot and stir, stir, stir. Be sure to use the restroom _before_ you start. Once you start, you are owned by your roux. 

CD


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 10, 2018)

By "roux" do you mean the base for sauces like béchamel ie flour and butter cooked together?


----------



## taxlady (Sep 10, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> By "roux" do you mean the base for sauces like béchamel ie flour and butter cooked together?


Yes, but the fat doesn't need to be butter.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 10, 2018)

I make a dark, red brown roux in my gumbo pot in about 15 minutes using Paul Prudhomme's method.


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 10, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I have made a roux in a conventional oven, and it took forever. I still make mine on the stovetop, which means dedicating 30 minutes of undivided attention if you are making a dark roux for something like gumbo.
> 
> I have never even heard of making a roux in the microwave. If I want to make a gumbo without taking the time to make a roux, I just buy the roux at Kroger. It is not as good, IMO, but it works. You have to put the jar of roux in a pot of simmering water for a good hour, if you want to get it out of the jar. It is like semi-hard concrete right off the shelf.
> 
> ...


I do know how to make a roux conventionally, and I do it very well. And you may not have heard of the technique, but that doesn’t mean it doesn’t exist. I suggest you google it. I did, got dozens of hits, but no “reviews.” As I originally posted, I _have_ made roux in a microwave, in an oven that did not even come close to the power and versatility of modern microwaves; it came out grainy. I wasn’t asking for advice, particularly from someone who’s never even heard of the technique. I just wanted to know if anyone has tried it recently, and how it compares to a traditionally made roux.


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 10, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> By "roux" do you mean the base for sauces like béchamel ie flour and butter cooked together?


Not exactly. The roux I’m talking about is very dark, any where from peanut butter colored to coffee colored. The darker the roux, the more delicious the flavor, but it tends to lose a lot of its thickening properties the darker it gets. And it’s ruined if you overcook it and it burns. You can use butter or oil; I prefer butter for the richness and flavor it imparts to the roux.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Sep 10, 2018)

Alton Brown's oven method never fails and is so easy.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 10, 2018)

taxlady said:


> Yes, but the fat doesn't need to be butter.


In my kitchen it had better be (she sa' threateningly).


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 10, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Not exactly. *The roux I’m talking about is very dark, any where from peanut butter colored to coffee colored*. The darker the roux, the more delicious the flavor, but it tends to lose a lot of its thickening properties the darker it gets. And it’s ruined if you overcook it and it burns. You can use butter or oil; I prefer butter for the richness and flavor it imparts to the roux.


 Well yes, the traditional (for want of a better word) roux can be like that depending on the sauce it's going to become. Surely you have more control over the results if it's done in a pan rather than the m/wave?


----------



## taxlady (Sep 10, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> In my kitchen it had better be (she sa' threateningly).
> 
> Pardon my "higgerance" but why do it in the m/wave?


 For a bechamel, yes it should be butter. I didn't mean or "margarine". I meant or bacon fat or rendered beef fat or chicken fat, etc. It depends on what the roux is for.


Why make it in a microwave? If it is a hot day, one might want to make roux in a way that doesn't heat up the kitchen or the cook.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 11, 2018)

JJ I have Barbara Kafka’s cookbook but have never made roux in microwave. I would suggest maybe using half power. 50% power (or even 30% if you have high wattage microwave) may work.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 11, 2018)

Mad Cook, a lot of gumbos use roux, oil based, to flavor and thicken slightly.  By the time Craig is done with his roux for gumbo, it's a dark red-brown and thickening properties are pretty much gone, but it still does thicken a little.  Rouxs aren't just for sauces. 



And I agree about butter if it's for a sauce!


----------



## caseydog (Sep 11, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> By "roux" do you mean the base for sauces like béchamel ie flour and butter cooked together?



I think she is talking about a cajun Roux, which is cooked for much longer than a Roux for a béchamel. You add vegetables and stock to it, instead of milk or cream. 

Below is one that I made in a cast-iron Dutch oven. It is the basis for many cajun foods, especially gumbo. It is called a chocolate roux because the the color when done. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 12, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I think she is talking about a cajun Roux, which is cooked for much longer than a Roux for a béchamel. You add vegetables and stock to it, instead of milk or cream.
> 
> Below is one that I made in a cast-iron Dutch oven. It is the basis for many cajun foods, especially gumbo. It is called a chocolate roux because the the color when done.
> 
> CD


“She?” I hope you’re not referring to me!


----------



## caseydog (Sep 12, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> “She?” I hope you’re not referring to me!



Ooops. I didn't remember who the original poster was. I just recall the mention of a chocolate roux for gumbo. 

CD


----------



## afterburn25 (Jun 2, 2020)

I use bacon grease for my roux on the stove. Stove is the best way and its best done in a cast iron skillet. with roux the darkness of it is a matter of preference. some people like a really dark roux which ads a very rich flavor, however some people like a lighter roux. it ranges from Blonde to chocolate color. the lighter the roux the more thickening power the roux will have on whatever your making. but the darker you get the riskier as if one little tiny piece burns it will be totally ruined and have to throw it out so  continuous stirring is crucial. us Cajuns will usually stir with one hand while holding our beer in the other.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 3, 2020)

I usually make this dark red-brown roux for most gumbo.







It sure was perfect for this gumbo.


----------

